# Interesting Auction



## Coyote Red (May 26, 2009)

This auction had a lot of bidders, and eventually went for pretty good money. What is the valuable car in this lot does everyone think?

The VW Peace Van is extremely cool and a slot I'd like to have eventhough I have very little in the way of Tyco.

I'm also curious about the yellow UFO looking thing with a T-jet chassis underneath it? WTH is that?!

BTW, I'm kinda new around here, so hope it's okay to link to and discuss ebay junk. Just smack me if not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&item=110393383027


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Coyote Red said:


> This auction had a lot of bidders, and eventually went for pretty good money. What is the valuable car in this lot does everyone think?
> 
> The VW Peace Van is extremely cool and a slot I'd like to have eventhough I have very little in the way of Tyco.
> 
> ...


No problem aking "why?" about ebay auctions, Red. Once you've had a chance to look through past threads here you'll see we do it pretty often. Sadly, there is always somebody out to do some fleecing on the bay and it makes for interesting discussion.

In the case of this acution, there are 18 cars so they went for just under $13a piece which isn't really much per car. $233.49 is a hunk of money but I reckon that all the parts and bodies are probably worth more than the selling price. The orange mystery car looks like an AFX Javalin with a made case of the melties. The yellow T-Jet car may be a resin body - it reminds me of a car from the TV series "UFO" from the 70's.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

The red/white #35 Bre-Datsun is a pretty rare car. It's mostly found with #46 on the sides in that color combo. The #35 is commonly found in blue/white.


I believe the yellow UFO car is an Eldon.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The "money" cars in this one are the Lime Green with Blue11 Charger Stock Car, Yellow #54 Mclaren, Cuda Funny Car, Yellow 55' Chevy, Tyco Mustang Funny Car, Peace Van is a 2 in the Tyco guide, and although not rare the Masarati T-Jet.

The Bre Datsun is listed as a 4 in Beer's guide, but I never see the Red and White ones either.

You can get a replacement bumper for the Dodge Charger Stock Car.

I wonder if any of those A/FX Non-Magna Traction chassis are dated?

Really a great deal when you break down the cost of each car like resinmonger did. I can't buy that many at the slot shows at that price. Randy.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Coyote Red said:


> I'm also curious about the yellow UFO looking thing with a T-jet chassis underneath it? WTH is that?!


It's an Eldon Astro III. This one is by far the best looking one I have seen in quite awhile.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would have to agree with Hutt. Not a bad lot for the cost especially when you base it per item. Plus they're a couple you could resale to recoup a few of your dollars if you choose.  rr


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Totally agree about the per item price breakdown. I always do that and will typically factor in the cost of shipping as well. In this case it comes out to $13.31 per car SHIPPED. That's a pretty good deal in anybody's book so long as it's what you want.


----------



## Coyote Red (May 26, 2009)

krazcustoms said:


> The red/white #35 Bre-Datsun is a pretty rare car. It's mostly found with #46 on the sides in that color combo. The #35 is commonly found in blue/white.


As much as I think I know about this stuff, this is the kind of thing I just don't think to consider. Duh.

I bought a lot of cars as a "buy it now" that just happens to include Mssr. Beers book. I'm looking forward to having it.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

That number 35 bre is closer to a 2 then a 4 in rarity.I've only seen 2 in person and including this car 5 on ebay.I've seen more sugar daddy datsun's on ebay then red/white #35 bre's !


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

afxcrazy said:


> That number 35 bre is closer to a 2 then a 4 in rarity.I've only seen 2 in person and including this car 5 on ebay.I've seen more sugar daddy datsun's on ebay then red/white #35 bre's !


I have to agree with you on that. But in Bob Beer's guide he has it as a 4. I don't agree with it myself because I can't remember seeing them at shows. Randy.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

A/FX Nut said:


> I have to agree with you on that. But in Bob Beer's guide he has it as a 4. I don't agree with it myself because I can't remember seeing them at shows. Randy.



Considering Bob's book covered thousands of cars and various other items I think it still very accurate and the best guide ever produced for AFX .
As with any collectors guide there are a few things that are off a little bit.
The rebel charger is more a 3 then a 1 now thanks to the Internet the Petty Charger is a 1 with decals and a 3 without and there was a big discovery of Sheriff's cars in Spain after the book was published that pushed them from a 2 to a 4. The one that Got me was listing the stenciled Daytona as a 4 ,a few years ago (10 or so years) I let one pass on eBay figuring at 4 another would be listed soon.Turns out that car is at least a 2 as I have never seen another like it.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

It's interesting how certain cars show up in auctions in spurts. You might go months without seeing but one or two and then suddenly there's a wave of them coming out of the attics. Of course, digging deep enough into one's pocket to acquire said elusive specimens is a different story.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

afxcrazy said:


> That number 35 bre is closer to a 2 then a 4 in rarity.I've only seen 2 in person and including this car 5 on ebay.I've seen more sugar daddy datsun's on ebay then red/white #35 bre's !


Ed ,You are probably right in you rating but those ratings were pretty accurate when the book was first published years ago.We actually acquired a lot more variations since the book was printed.It's still the best reference book on the market
Thanks,
Tom Stumpf


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

tomhocars said:


> Ed ,You are probably right in you rating but those ratings were pretty accurate when the book was first published years ago.We actually acquired a lot more variations since the book was printed.It's still the best reference book on the market
> Thanks,
> Tom Stumpf


I agree Bob's guide is the Very best collectors guide out there. I look at mine at least once a week. And what does a lot more variations mean?? Does it mean I have a lot more collecting still to do!!! Thats why I love this hobby. It never ends!!
Thanks Eddie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Ed,You have them now.You are the man.Tom


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

My first reaction was " wow, that's a lot of dough" but after seeing the breakdown and seeing the 2 or 3 preety rare cars in there, it;s not such a bad deal. I;ve seen the thr Eldon sci fo cars for 50 -60 bucks a pop, and the bre datsun go for the same


----------

